# Tides at bay / river intersection



## Pablo (Aug 27, 2017)

When fishing the hwy 90 area where Pensacola Bay meets the Escambia River, do the tides really matter as it seems the water is always flowing out? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Pablo said:


> When fishing the hwy 90 area where Pensacola Bay meets the Escambia River, do the tides really matter as it seems the water is always flowing out? Thanks for the help!!


In my experience yes--the tides make a difference. For example, when the water is moving, I get more bites. When the water is still, the bite is slow. Also, there are places on Escambia where the moving water pushes bait to the banks and the fish are there waiting. Bottom line, I prefer to have the tides moving...


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been wandering the same thing. Seems like an incoming tide would somewhat offset the outflow of the rivers/creeks, depending of course on the strength of the tide and how much water is moving down river due to rain or lack there of. A strong incoming tide would help fill up the marshes and coves around the mouth of the rivers. Now an outgoing tide should really get the water moving as they are both working the same way. Maybe someone who fishes that area often can chime in on the incoming tide and how the water interacts.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

The incoming tide in the upper bays acts like a stopper in a drain and causes things to fill up like a tub. The water can still move but not as fast as with outgoing tide. Typically in the upper bays, in many areas you will have better luck with moving water as the fish can orient to ambush mode


----------



## Pablo (Aug 27, 2017)

Got it Thanks!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

5 miles up the river when the tide is coming in the river will flow backwards. It's pretty incredible, that tide can overpower a flowing river. When it does this, just pack up and go home. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Last time I was in my yak...I was flowing downstream then not to much later I had made a turn then realized I was being pushed back up river..was very odd for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

